# Landing Fish w/ Barbless Hooks



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, I went out today to get the line wet at Sunnybrook and was having issues with landing fish. Sunnybrook is barbless and let's just say, I landed 4 and lost another 8. 
Is there a trick or something I should keep in mind when fishing barbless? 
Any help is appreciated as it's frustrating to watch some good size trout jump the hook.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Can you use barbless treble hooks? Three is better than one, right?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

No treble hooks either


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

All my patterns are tyed on barbless hooks. What I have found is that constant tension is required when bring a fish in. Most of the time it is easier to do this by hand retrieving the line rather than using the reel.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Keep your rod up and constant tension is the key. Also it helps using longer softer slow/medium action rods since they bend more.

I like fishing with barbless whenever I can except for bass. One thing is you can just simply release by slacking in line once you bring them in close and not having to handle them especially sub freezing temps.
With bluegills, it important for me to go barbless or simply smash the barb down.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Ditto on the above posts. Keep the pressure on. Since you are using barbless hooks I'd just consider those as catches with long distance releases


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. It was frustrating losing fish. I also think it may be my hook setting. 
Anyways, I guess this means I have to go fishing more often so I can practice


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Another point is many see the need to get pictures for memories but after awhile you realized it for pure enjoyment for yourself so I just slack release most fish after bringing one in for the camera unless I hold off for bigger fish.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

have to agree hookup=fish

even musky guys who cast count follows, misses and lost at the boat. 3 follows, a miss, lost at the boat and one caught is a major day!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

pursuing muskies is game and life changer. Once you hook your first then it hard to go back.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

The hookset is most important. Trout have a fleshy mouth area and you want to get the hook to set in the corner of their mouth. Do this by setting the hook low and downstream most of the time when fishing under the surface. Dries are a different story. Also make sure you are stripping line back as you set the hook with your rod. The 2 opposing motions work with each other to get a good set. Once you are hooked well, barbless or not, it doesn't matter much if you lose the tension. I'm not suggesting you do lose tension, just that the hookset is more important. Once hooked up keep rod and reel high while bringing in line with your other hand. It is just a matter of trusting the hook. There is a video online of an instructor fishing a lake out west demonstrating the barbless hooks still hold fish. He hooks a fish for the class, sets down the rod, talks for 20 minutes, then picks up the rod and the fish is still on. 

Of course I'd be happy to demonstrate if you want to meet up. I'd pay my own way and tie half a dozen or so flies for you. 

Rickerd


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

"Anyways, I guess this means I have to go fishing more often so I can practice" - That is a great attitude!!!! I do have to agree that the hookset is very important but with bass in particular I have found that keeping tension is very important as well.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm going back this weekend to work on this issue. I'm going to purchase a new Orvis Recon 4 weight 10 foot rod tomorrow so I have to take that out to break it in &#128513;


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Just thinking about it, a long, slow action rod that'll bend to the cork is probably a good idea. Probably not the best for hookset, though.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Lunker,
You may want to rethink your rod length, 10 feet is kind of long for a 4 weight. Mine is a 7'6" and it seems perfect for smaller streams and ponds. I have 5 weights in 9 feet and they are still good for nymphing. Yea barbless for bass and bluegill doesn't make much sense. They have more bone in their lips than trout. You can catch a 10 pound trout on a size 16 in the gums and they will have to break it before it comes loose. 
Rickerd


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have asked a few of my buddies that are either owners of fly shops or guides and they agree with the decision to go with the 10' 4 weight. Better for high sticking and mending and will provide a little more pressure to keep fish on the barbless hooks.
I currently have a 5 weight 8' 6" rod that'll become the backup rod or a spare if a buddy needs to borrow one. I also have a few nieces and nephews that are getting intrested in picking up a fly rod. Either way, my current rod will be used.
The crappy part is that I had to order the new rod directly from Orvis as local shops can't keep this rod in stock. I even checked with Orvis in Woodmere and the fishing manager told me that it's hard to keep in stock. Anyways, I should have the new rod sometime next week, which works out because I'll break it in next weekend


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Anybody use a tenkara rod at the club? I'd think that would be the perfect little stream for it but I've never used one myself so what do I know


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Just received a 3wt Echo glass switcher the other day. Going to be fun rod to play with in the spring.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Heading back to Sunnybrook right now to try this again.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Were you loosing them on the hookset or while bringing them in? Trout can spit the fly out the second they inhale it in and getting the hook set fast enough can be tough. Perhaps the hook is dull or straightened out just enough but for the most part if tension is kept up they usually do not get off.
Also if the tippet size is a bit too thick when they open uo their mouth to take the fly it will kind of miss.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Just want to add this to the discussion. So far everyone seems to be saying try this new piece of equipment. Perhaps its not the barbless hooks. The rod tippet or whatever other thing you have to buy. Maybe you just had an off day. I dont know how to land every big fish but I have learned lots of things not to do over the years and losing fish is part of the sport.

I will say I usually fish barbless, mostly for getting the hooks out of me. Not for the fish. If your pulling hooks try larger hooks. Also try to land the fast if possible. The longer the fight the more that can go wrong.


----------

